# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  شرایط اموزش از راه دور

## vseo

سلام به همه بچه های کنکوری 

هر کی از شرایط اموزش از راه دور پیش دانشگاهی میدونه لطفا در موردش توضیح بده . یعنی چجوریاست معافیت تحصیلی داره؟ امتحانات رو باید حضوری بدیم؟ و ...

خواهشا راهنمایی کنید خیلی مهمه

----------


## Majid-VZ

> سلام به همه بچه های کنکوری 
> 
> هر کی از شرایط اموزش از راه دور پیش دانشگاهی میدونه لطفا در موردش توضیح بده . یعنی چجوریاست معافیت تحصیلی داره؟ امتحانات رو باید حضوری بدیم؟ و ...
> 
> خواهشا راهنمایی کنید خیلی مهمه


سلام.
واسه هر درس فکر کنم یه مبلغی میگیرن و شیفت عصر کلاساشون برگذار میشه و معمولا هم بصورت خصوصیه و اینکه فکر کنم برای امتحانات هم باید به حوزه ی امتحانات بری.
دقیقا اطلاعات کافی ندارم

----------


## vseo

کس دیگه ای اطلاع نداره؟؟؟

----------


## Martin Scorsese

> سلام به همه بچه های کنکوری 
> 
> هر کی از شرایط اموزش از راه دور پیش دانشگاهی میدونه لطفا در موردش توضیح بده . یعنی چجوریاست معافیت تحصیلی داره؟ امتحانات رو باید حضوری بدیم؟ و ...
> 
> خواهشا راهنمایی کنید خیلی مهمه


سلام
من اطلاعات کافی دارم چند سال راه دور خوندم
چه چیز هایی میخواین بدونین؟
اونجا باید اول انتخاب واحد کنین و درس های مونده رو بردارید و مبلغش هم بپردازید بعد از اون دانش اموز روزانه محسوب میشین و معافیت تحصیلی هم دارین
امتحانات نهایی در حوزه های همیشگیه ولی امتحانات داخلی در یکی از مدرسه ها هست و نمره رو به همه میدن فقط کافیه برگه رو پر کنید 
نمره مستمر باید به همه 20 بدن اگه ندادن برین یه راه دور دیگه ولی همه میدن (قبلش طی کنید باهاشون)
در مورد کلاساش هم بگم ، شما بری یا نری باید مستمر 20 بده چه بهتره که نرین چون معلم اکثر درسا یکی و کلا میخوان بگن کلاس دارین _(چون قانون بهشون گیر میده اگه کلاس نداشته باشن و 20 بدن) هیچ نکته مثبتی نداره کلاساش فقط وقتتون رو میگیره!
هزینه هاش هم خوبه از بزرگسالان بهتره آخرش هم وقتی مدرک پیش رو میگیرن با مدرسه معمولی هیچ فرقی نداره (بزرگسالان نیست)
در کل همه چیش مثل مدرسه معمولیه ولی کلا وقتتون ازاده و فقط سر امتحانا میرین

----------


## vseo

> سلام
> من اطلاعات کافی دارم چند سال راه دور خوندم
> چه چیز هایی میخواین بدونین؟
> اونجا باید اول انتخاب واحد کنین و درس های مونده رو بردارید و مبلغش هم بپردازید بعد از اون دانش اموز روزانه محسوب میشین و معافیت تحصیلی هم دارین
> امتحانات نهایی در حوزه های همیشگیه ولی امتحانات داخلی در یکی از مدرسه ها هست و نمره رو به همه میدن فقط کافیه برگه رو پر کنید 
> نمره مستمر باید به همه 20 بدن اگه ندادن برین یه راه دور دیگه ولی همه میدن (قبلش طی کنید باهاشون)
> در مورد کلاساش هم بگم ، شما بری یا نری باید مستمر 20 بده چه بهتره که نرین چون معلم اکثر درسا یکی و کلا میخوان بگن کلاس دارین _(چون قانون بهشون گیر میده اگه کلاس نداشته باشن و 20 بدن) هیچ نکته مثبتی نداره کلاساش فقط وقتتون رو میگیره!
> هزینه هاش هم خوبه از بزرگسالان بهتره آخرش هم وقتی مدرک پیش رو میگیرن با مدرسه معمولی هیچ فرقی نداره (بزرگسالان نیست)
> در کل همه چیش مثل مدرسه معمولیه ولی کلا وقتتون ازاده و فقط سر امتحانا میرین


از اطلاعاتتون واقعا ممنونم .
ببینید من میخوام همه شرایطم عین مدرسه معمولی باشه یعنی معافیت تحصیلی داشته باشم و کلا همچیم با بقیه بچه های کلاسم فرقی نکنه فقط نمیخوام مدرسه برم و خودم پیش رو بخونم . 
حالا من شهرم تهران نیست که اموزش از راه دور باشه یعنی تو شهرمون نداره باید چجوری ثبت نام کنم ؟ شما کجا ثبت نام کردین؟ وقتی تو شهرمون نباشه امتحانات رو کجا باید بدم ؟

----------


## Martin Scorsese

> از اطلاعاتتون واقعا ممنونم .
> ببینید من میخوام همه شرایطم عین مدرسه معمولی باشه یعنی معافیت تحصیلی داشته باشم و کلا همچیم با بقیه بچه های کلاسم فرقی نکنه فقط نمیخوام مدرسه برم و خودم پیش رو بخونم . 
> حالا من شهرم تهران نیست که اموزش از راه دور باشه یعنی تو شهرمون نداره باید چجوری ثبت نام کنم ؟ شما کجا ثبت نام کردین؟ وقتی تو شهرمون نباشه امتحانات رو کجا باید بدم ؟


ببینین قبلا میشد مدرسه نرفت و به جاش رفت راه دور حدود 5 6 سال پیش ، ولی الان اونطور نیست الان شما خودتون نمیتونین انتخاب کنین که کدوم مدرسه برین فقط در صورتی میتونین راه دور ثبتنام کنین که مدرسه های معمولی راهتون ندن (اخراج بشین یا انقدر مردود بشین که دیگه سنوتون بره بالا) - در حالت معمولی کسی نمیتونه بره راه دور-
در مورد سوالتون باید بگم باید برین نزدیک ترین جایی که اموزش از راه دور داره برای گرفتن آدرس برین آموزش پرورش از اونجا بپرسین ، بعد از اون هم حوزه های امتحانیتون یه جاییی که خود مدیر اموزش از راه دور تایین میکنه نه شما (امکان داره از محل سکونتتون دور تر باشه)
ضمنا لازم میدونم بگم اموزش های راه دور حتمن تو یه مدرسه بزرگ فعالیت نمیکنن میتونن تو یه اتاق هم فعالیت داشته باشن - الان حتی شهرای کوچیک هم چندتایی دارن.

موفق باشید

----------


## vseo

> ببینین قبلا میشد مدرسه نرفت و به جاش رفت راه دور حدود 5 6 سال پیش ، ولی الان اونطور نیست الان شما خودتون نمیتونین انتخاب کنین که کدوم مدرسه برین فقط در صورتی میتونین راه دور ثبتنام کنین که مدرسه های معمولی راهتون ندن (اخراج بشین یا انقدر مردود بشین که دیگه سنوتون بره بالا) - در حالت معمولی کسی نمیتونه بره راه دور-
> در مورد سوالتون باید بگم باید برین نزدیک ترین جایی که اموزش از راه دور داره برای گرفتن آدرس برین آموزش پرورش از اونجا بپرسین ، بعد از اون هم حوزه های امتحانیتون یه جاییی که خود مدیر اموزش از راه دور تایین میکنه نه شما (امکان داره از محل سکونتتون دور تر باشه)
> ضمنا لازم میدونم بگم اموزش های راه دور حتمن تو یه مدرسه بزرگ فعالیت نمیکنن میتونن تو یه اتاق هم فعالیت داشته باشن - الان حتی شهرای کوچیک هم چندتایی دارن.
> 
> موفق باشید


اها پس با این حساب نمی تونم از راه دور برم ... در مورد بزرگسالان اطلاعی ندارین که بشه غیر حضوری رفت ولی معافیت تحصیلی هم گرفت یه توضیح کاملی بدین واقعا ممنون میشم؟؟

----------


## Martin Scorsese

> اها پس با این حساب نمی تونم از راه دور برم ... در مورد بزرگسالان اطلاعی ندارین که بشه غیر حضوری رفت ولی معافیت تحصیلی هم گرفت یه توضیح کاملی بدین واقعا ممنون میشم؟؟


شرایط ورود به بزرگسالان هم مثل راه دور حالا در روند فقط فرق میکنه
مثلا اگه از راه دور دیپلم بگیرین دیپلمتون فرقی نمیکنه ولی اگه از بزرگسالان دیپلم بگیرین زیرش مینویسه داوطلب از بزرگسالان از دیپلمشو گرفته -  خب همینجا داستان شما تموم میشه:yahoo (4): چون اگه برین بزرگسالان دیگه داوطلب روزانه محسوب نمیشین و توی معافیت و نمره مستمر 20 *احتمالش هست* به مشکل بخورین.

در کل قدیم ها دانش اموزانی با این تفکر زیاد بود و بیشتر سال پیش رو ول میکردن و برای کنکور میخوند خیلی هم زیاد شده بودن و اون موقع اموزش پرورش قانون گذاشت و تموم کرد این جریانات رو .

----------


## Parniya

> سلام به همه بچه های کنکوری 
> 
> هر کی از شرایط اموزش از راه دور پیش دانشگاهی میدونه لطفا در موردش توضیح بده . یعنی چجوریاست معافیت تحصیلی داره؟ امتحانات رو باید حضوری بدیم؟ و ...
> 
> خواهشا راهنمایی کنید خیلی مهمه



*تبصره1: دانش آموزان موضوعاين ماده چنانچه بيش از 18 سال سن داشته باشند از معافيت تحصيلي نيز برخوردار خواهند بود.
*معافيت تحصيلي صرفاً شامل دانش‌آموزاني مي‌شود كه با استفاده از بندهاي الف و ب ماده 7 آئين نامه در اين قبيل مراكز تحصيل مي‌كنند.
*ماده7:* افرادي كه داراي گواهي‌نامه پايان تحصيلات دوره سه ساله آموزش متوسطه هستند مي‌توانند با شرايط زير در دوره‌ي پيش‌دانشگاهي آموزش از راه دور ثبت نام نمايند:*الف)* دسترسي نداشتن به واحدهاي آموزشي، دوري راه يا نبود رشته تحصيلي در محل سكونت به تشخيص كميسيون خاص اداره‌ي آموزش و پرورش محّل.*ب)* افرادي كه به دليل وجود شرايط خاص به شرح زير، امكان استفاده از آموزش‌هاي روزانه را ندارند:*1-* معلوليت جسمي: مدارك مربوط بايد به تأييد يكي از واحدهاي آموزشي استثنايي يا مديريت آموزش و پرورش استثنايي استان رسيده باشد.*2-* بيماري خاص و يا صعب العلاج: مدارك پزشكي مبتلايان بايد توسط كميسيون پزشكي منطقه تأييد شده باشد.*3-* تأهل: تصوير صفحات شناسنامه بايد توسط مدير مركز آموزش از راه دور با اصل تطبيق و تأييد شده باشد.4*-* الزام به حمايت از خانواده: ملاك تشخيص افراد موضوع اين بند، مجوز كميسيون خاص اداره‌ي آموزش و پرورش محل مي‌باشد كه به صورت موردي، صادر مي‌شود.*
**ماده3: برنامه آموزشي در هر سال تحصيلي به صورت دو نيمسال و مدت هر نيمسال (اجرا و برگزاري امتحانات) 18 هفته خواهد بود.

اطلاعات بیشتر  اینجا


دیر عکس العمل نشون دادم 
مرسی جناب * *AMIR BEKAM*

----------

